# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Mobile Version für's Downhill-Forum

## noox

Seit dem letzten Update Ende letzten Jahres gibt's für das Forum auch eine Mobile Oberfläche. Seit ca. einer Wochen wird diese automatisch angezeigt, wenn man mit einem Smartphone darauf zugreift. Man kann aber auch auf die normale Version zurückwechseln.

----------


## Tyrolens

Muss ich jetzt mal blöd fragen, ob ich der einzige bin, der keinen Zugriff auf den Server hat, wenn ich zuerst mit einem Androiden auf diese Seite zugreife und danach mit einem Windows Rechner. Irgendwie blockiert der Android das.

----------


## noox

Ich verstehe deinen Post nicht wirklich.

----------


## Tyrolens

Also: In der Früh steh ich auf und schalten mein Samsung Galaxy Note ein. Dann surfe ich auf dieser Homepage, das klappt dann meistens nur bei den ersten zwei, drei Clicks, dann kann ich auf den Server nicht mehr zugreifen, sagt mein browser. Dann wechsle ich auf meinen PC (hängt alles am selben WLAN) und dort bekomme ich dieselbe Meldung. 
Wenn ich aber in der Früh direkt zum PC gehe, das Samsung also nicht verwende, funktioniert der Zugriff einwandfrei.

----------


## noox

Welche Fehlermeldung erhaeltst du genau? Kannst du mal schauen, ob du ueberall eingelogt bist? Also auf jedem Geraet und auf jeder Domain (downhill-board.com, downhill-rangers.com, dh-rangers.com)

----------


## Tyrolens

Bin überall eingelogged.Hier mal ein Screenshot. Gibt nicht viel her...https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/d.../dh_board.jpeg

----------

